# Rabbit ate wrapper!



## BabyMiyo (Aug 6, 2013)

HELP! My rabbit tore off and ate part of a chip packet wrapper. I couldn't get it out of her mouth in time :cry1:

This is the size of the rip:







She swallowed it and drank some water, she seems fine, no odd behaviour. I gave her some food to maybe help her pass it out quicker.

It's quite a big piece she ate though, and I'm so worried it will block her gut or cut up her insides!

Please tell me she'll be fine :nerves1


----------



## hannaroo (Aug 6, 2013)

Call your vet and explain the situation immediately so they can assess your bunny x


----------



## JBun (Aug 6, 2013)

It's most likely she will be fine, but just in case, you could pull pellets and treats for a day, and feed only grass hay and veggies(ones that she is used to), to help with her gut motility and encourage any wrapper bits to pass through better. Make sure that the hay is unlimited and that she is actually eating it. Also if she drinks from a water bottle, you could give her a dish to drink from, to encourage more water intake, which will also help.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 6, 2013)

Ahhh, little sneaky bun-sounds much like my guy Ripley; he has such a thing for gum wrappers! Most likely there won't be a problem, but you can always call the vet for an opinion. However, more than anything, it is important to continue to monitor his stools, and in addition the food and water consumption. Trying to get him to eat extra hay is not a bad idea, just to push it through with extra fiber.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 6, 2013)

As an additional thought, keep the chip packet. That way in case things aren't looking well and you have to take him to the vet you can show the vet exactly how much he ate.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Aug 6, 2013)

The wrapper looks like foil/plastic...I don't want to alarm you but I'd be worried, I don't think it's a substance their guts can break down so a blockage might be a possibility. Is she pooping?


----------



## BabyMiyo (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi guys, just an update:

I called our vet clinic, but it turns out their exotics specialist is away in Australia for a thing. Go figure. 

She's drinking and eating, a little less enthusiastically than usual, but still eating. Not keen on hay, but will go for pellets. Behaving normally, doing binkies and running around. But she hasn't pooped much. Just 3 or 4 tiny poops in the past 4 hours I've let her out to observe. Is this a sign of blockage??


----------



## BabyMiyo (Aug 6, 2013)

Just gave her some fennel and cilantro. She ate that too.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 6, 2013)

She should be fine I wouldn't worry just watch her over the next 24 hours. I've had a doe eat a lot more plastic than this from a garbage bag and that was over 3 years ago and nothing happened she just pasted it along (she can't digest it like she could with food, so it will go right through her, kind of like corn does with humans) This isn't an extreme situation, happens all the time. My rabbits are always eating their litter boxes and anything else they can get a hold of (I've had some eat bags too). Like I said watch her over 24 hours as that is the longest it will take to past something along (usually it takes that long in warmer weather)


----------



## BabyMiyo (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks! What worries me is how sharp and stiff the wrapper material is though... it's not as flexible and pliable as garbage bag plastic. And she ripped it off in a whole chunk and swallowed it, not in little bits. I guess I'm a bit of a worrywart, most of you are telling me it should be fine! I just keep thinking of that sharp plastic slicing up her wee intestines....UGHH :S


----------



## whiskylollipop (Aug 7, 2013)

How are her poops? The most important thing is that her gut isn't blocked and can still pass food through her system.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Aug 7, 2013)

BabyMiyo said:


> HELP! My rabbit tore off and ate part of a chip packet wrapper. I couldn't get it out of her mouth in time :cry1:
> 
> This is the size of the rip:
> 
> ...


--are we looking at a paper sack or-?--plastic-(even if properly chewed-) should be a concern,,--paper will break down,--you are correct to feed unlimited grasses and water..--watch the poops for a couple days watch for any change in the-diameter,and/or quanity --metronclopimide-(reglyn)--will induce poops and infant simethicone to control gaseous buildup in the gi-tract ,,here is a link that you might want to vist http://www.medirabbit.com --there are danger signs to watch for, ie.change in behavior or appetite sincerely james waller ps rabbits donot throw up :hug2::happybunny::group:


----------



## PipkinbunRibb (Aug 7, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it, my rabbit has gotten to rappers it seems like monthly. Just monitor her eating and drinking, and I would clean the litter box now so you can see how much she pees and poops since she ate it. As long as she is eating, drinking, and going to the bathroom normally then there shouldn't be a problem. If you notice any severe changes in that then contact your vet.

And try not to worry too much! The first time this happened to Pipkin, I started crying! ullhair: and then I realized crying and worrying won't do much, when all you can do is just calm down so that your rabbit doesn't sense you're worried and get scared herself, and just check in to make sure she's doing fine.  Hope this helped


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 7, 2013)

That is a lot of non-digestible material to pass. Keep her eating high fiber stuff and hydrated, and hope for the best.


----------



## BabyMiyo (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi guys! Thanks for the advice and encouragement.

Miyo's still trucking along, despite me spending the last few days fussing over her and coaxing as much hay and cilantro down her widdle moufy as possible! It's probably silly, but I've been breaking apart her poos frequently searching for any silver wrapper material, and I don't think I've detected any sign of the wrapper. It's plastic not paper, so it should keep its integrity right? I'm so relieved she seems fine so far, but just a little worried that the wrapper piece may be caught up in her digestive system somewhere. Hopefully, HOPEFULLY it won't cause any sudden problems in future.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmm, it may come out, it may not. I wonder if it would show up on x-ray? I have heard of rabbits getting seed husks (like from dried corn) stuck in their intestines, building up over years and years, never really passing them out. It's not something to freak out about right now, but maybe missyscove would know if this would show up on x-ray? It would definitely be something to consider if he ever gets stasis.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm confused... In the picture you provided where the rip is, I see fibers. And those fibers don't belong to whats in the bag. This leads me to believe that the bag is some type of coated paper rather then being plastic or foil.


----------



## BabyMiyo (Aug 9, 2013)

Watermelons, I think what you're referring to is little chewed-on rips from where she was gnawing on the bag. It was when I tugged the bag away from her that she latched on and pulled out the bit she then ate. 

The wrapper is definitely plastic, not coated paper. I wish it was!

Oh dearrrr I hope it doesn't get stuck and build up into a blockage...


----------



## hannaroo (Aug 10, 2013)

I would at least call the vet just to see what they have to say. They can do a lot more for her now than if she suddenly deteriorated. It will also put your mind at rest x


----------

